# Frost Plug Heater



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably been beat to death but...

I have a Kubota L3400 and am wanting to install a frost plug block heater. Kubota want $60 for the kit but am wondering if anybody installed a non OEM frost plug heater. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------

